# Automatische Einrückung von Java Code



## turgut (2. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man ein unsauber programieten Java-Code in Eclipse automatisch sauber einrückt. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Turgut


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2007)

strg + shift + f
Die Art der Formatierung kannst du über ein Template bestimmen.

*verschoben*


----------



## turgut (2. Aug 2007)

Coole sache  

Dank dir vielmals.


----------

